# First Tank Deal



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I found a offer online yesterday, a 80gal tank with a fuval canister filter, gravel, under gravel filter attachment for the canister as well as the under gravel filter grid,heater, air pump and two large air stones for 100 dollars and she is willing to deliver. The person offering did not list whether or not it comes with the canopy or the metal stand and I'm not sure what model the fuval canister is but I will probally have to buy new media. Here have a look and tell me wether you think I should buy it.
Here is the link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Huge-fish-tank-and-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ231408542


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ask for dimensions, that doesn't look like an 80 gallon tank -- There's no center brace, so my guess would be somewhere around 40 gallons, but the pic could be deceiving. Since it is basically just a bunch of junk thrown in with the tank, the price you pay is pretty much for the tank only.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Ask for dimensions, that doesn't look like an 80 gallon tank -- There's no center brace, so my guess would be somewhere around 40 gallons, but the pic could be deceiving. Since it is basically just a bunch of junk thrown in with the tank, the price you pay is pretty much for the tank only.


I agree. Its got thick glass which would explain why it doesn't have a center brace. But it looks to be maybe a 50 breeder.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

no way that tank is 80 gallons. maybe 60.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It looks alot like my 2 60 gallons they are 36x18x21. But for sure thats not a 80 tell her you will do 70. I really like both my 60.

It looks alot like my 2 60 gallons they are 36x18x21. But for sure thats not a 80 tell her you will do 70. I really like both my 60.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

See that. He likes them so much he felt the need to double post.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Same exact thoughts when I first looked at it, the canister looked pretty big compared to the tank. when i had my 90gal my fuval canister was only 1/8 the size of the my tank. I asked her last night for the dimensions but shes currently at work and said she will send me them as soon as she gets home. I keep you guys updated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree it looks smaller then 80. It almost looks like a 3ft tank. I probably wouldnt pay 100$ for that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet money that it is 36x18x21


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I bet money that it is 36x18x21


A 35gallon?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

60g


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 60g


my bad I use cm when I measure tanks sorry, Don't know why I haven't been using inches.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its cool. 1" = 2.5cm


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes 60 gallon I have 2 and it looks just like mine. Any word yet from her?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yes 60 gallon I have 2 and it looks just like mine. Any word yet from her?


nope, been two days since I asked for the dimesions.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

My sanchezi loves his 36x18x24 70g


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

you need to call her and see whats going on.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> you need to call her and see whats going on.


Yeah, But first I need to contact the guy I'am selling my 6.5 inch silver aro to.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

well you should get on that.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> well you should get on that.


just emailed me said coming sunday and willing to pay me 100 for making me wait.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nice


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you can buy the tank if u wish, but here are some reasons why i wouldnt buy it.

1)pink gravel (why bother with it when u dont need to)
2)no lid (water is gunna evaporate causing water stains, making the tank look shittier than it already is now)
3)ur gunna be spending money on media for a filter thats already 7 years old, witch you think is a good deal
4)that heater looks like its only 100watts, thats not gunna do anything if you dont have any tops to seel the heat.
5)that stand looks like it was made out of coat hangers in a grade 9 highschool class.
6)brand new at big als you can get a 125 gallon , 6'x 18"wide x 22" tall. for $249 everyday. people forget this.

hope that helps


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Marco is right on with this. my suggestion is to toss this deal in the garbage offer them 40 bucks for the set up cuz half of it is garbage.

whenever you look at buying a setup from someone remember these points:

* never reuse a heater - you dont know how old it is, if it was ever dropped on the floor etc/ always buy a new one
* consider gravel free - gravel adds no value to the deal what so ever. plus its pink! lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

i actually decided not to take the deal yesterday, I'am just gunna save money for a better setup down the road. Hoping to buy a Fuval canister FX5 when theres a sale at BigAls.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Although I don't think a missing lid is a big deal (evaporation will occur with or without a lid, just slower with a lid), I think you made the right move by holding off for something better. So I guess we will have to wait to see this new setup


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> i actually decided not to take the deal yesterday, I'am just gunna save money for a better setup down the road. Hoping to buy a Fuval canister FX5 when theres a sale at BigAls.


Pm me, I can gwt them for 300 bucks


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright how about this one. I can clean it up and buy new filter media. I'am not going to use the gravel or any of those cleaning suppies or the heater. I've already got a new unopened 250 W heater. What you guys think about this one. Its the same price of 100 but I'm gunna nogotiate for 70.
http://toronto.kijij...QAdIdZ255967641


----------

